# SVN-Plugin für Eclipse



## Sascha_ (12. Jan 2009)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein SVN-Plugin für Eclipse. Welche gibt es denn da und welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen bzw. von welchen abraten?

Danke schonmal!
Sascha


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

Schau dir mal Subclipse an - find ich ganz schick...


----------



## kama (12. Jan 2009)

Hi,

Subversive .....

Edit: URL für Subversive

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Sascha_ (12. Jan 2009)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Hab mir mal Subversive installiert. Schaut ganz gut aus, auch wenn mich die gelben Zylinder irritieren. Bin da eher grüne Häckchen gewöhnt 

Bei Subclipse hat man nur eine neue Ansicht, aber das klinkt sich nicht in die normale Entwicklungsansicht mit ein oder?


----------

